# Annual wellness visits and place of service



## Sharon CPC CEMC (May 26, 2017)

Hi everyone!
I'm hoping someone can tell me if AWV are billable for assisted living facilities, skilled nursing and/or nursing home. If you have any concrete information to support this as well it would be greatly appreciated. I have a few thoughts on this but they are only my opinions, I've been searching for some time now with no luck! We are in Michigan MAC J8, WPS.

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## LMHEYMAN (Feb 27, 2019)

I am spinning my wheels looking for the answer to this question.    Have anyone found the answer?


----------



## Cole1971 (Mar 14, 2019)

LMHEYMAN said:


> I am spinning my wheels looking for the answer to this question.    Have anyone found the answer?



Hope this helps - look under "Billing Requirements" from this link.

https://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Ed...84.1355801997.1552566811-106108734.1547568228


----------

